# Cabela’s vs Camp Chef vs GMG



## ClemTiger048 (Mar 15, 2018)

I’m a novice smoker with my WSM but I’m looking to go a little more set and forget in the pellet world. 

I was told that the “Cabela’s Pellet Grill With Window” is the same thing as the Camp Chef SmokePro DLX. Right now, Cabela’s has the Pellet Grill on sale for $450. 

Originally, when I started looking at a pellet smoker I had my heart set on the GMG Daniel Boone. 

Between these two, is there a major difference in quality or cooking performance? I’m aware of the WiFi on the GMG but not having that is not a deal breaker. Is the $100 cheaper getting the Cabela’s brand worth it over the GMG (along with a lifetime warranty but how does that work anyways? What happens if this thing breaks down in 25 years?)? The only thing that had me slightly leaning GMG is the Pizza attachment. 

I’m also aware of the Woodwind. What is the benefit that it provides being that I’m not interested in the sear burner?


----------



## radio (Mar 16, 2018)

I was leaning strongly toward the Cabela's which is made by Camp Chef, but got a deal on a GMG Daniel Boone I couldn't pass up.  GMG's customer service is top notch as they already walked me through a problem and sent a new control board which fixed the issues.  The heat deflector over the combustion pit is pretty delicate to get positioned just right for even heat, but I made a gauge out of copper that I leave in the unit so I can get it back exactly where it was when I clean it out.
I suspect all brands are that way though.
Since Bass Pro shops bought Cabela's, there have been some significant changes to warranty and customer service, and NOT for the better.
Good luck and happy smoking


----------



## Geebs (Mar 16, 2018)

My best friend has a GMG for about 5 years now and loves it. He uses it as an everyday grill along with the smoking function. I have the Camp Chef Woodwind and can say that I am happy with that, I doubt there is much difference between the woodwind and the Cabelas Camp Chef. I honestly think you could go in either direction and be satisfied with your purchase. I think the wifi function is a plus.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Mar 16, 2018)

I will start by saying the the older cabelas branded pellet cookers are made and warranted by camp chef so you have no worries in that department because they have excellent customer service. I have a camp chef SE which is their bottom of the line cooker but has served me well for 2 years with no problems. I have cooked for up to 19 hours in -16 degree weather and also ran it in snow/rain/freezing rain and temps as low as -48.


were you looking at the cabelas magnum ( 36 inch) or the smaller 24 inch ?? the camp chef equivalent to the magnum is the LUX and the direct flame models are the 24 inch SG and the 36 SGX . Im not sure if the cabelas pro series is made by camp chef or somebody else now that Bass Pro bought them out. Dont get caught up in the window because after you use it a time or two you wont be able to see through it anyway unless you clean it every time. I did not buy my cooker to be cleaning it all the time which is what makes the camp chef ash dump a good feature and why i would stay away from anything stainless or bronze 


The camp chef line is a very solid dependable cooker and  the customer service is second to none. The Woodwind with sear box seems to be the hot item lately.  I would not need a sear box and the stainless i would not want to have to keep pretty. If i needed more space than the regular 24 inch cookers i would go with the LUX or SGX and if not I would prob go with the DLX.

the SG is24 inch but has a little more volume because the barrel is taller but has the same main grate size. The rest of the cookers have the same square inch cooking space and only rack configurations separate the size of cook space

I have a camp chef group on Facebook if you wanna check us out send a request to join and please answer the questions 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/153802645382102/


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Mar 16, 2018)

radio said:


> I was leaning strongly toward the Cabela's which is made by Camp Chef, but got a deal on a GMG Daniel Boone I couldn't pass up.  GMG's customer service is top notch as they already walked me through a problem and sent a new control board which fixed the issues.  The heat deflector over the combustion pit is pretty delicate to get positioned just right for even heat, but I made a gauge out of copper that I leave in the unit so I can get it back exactly where it was when I clean it out.
> I suspect all brands are that way though.
> Since Bass Pro shops bought Cabela's, there have been some significant changes to warranty and customer service, and NOT for the better.
> Good luck and happy smoking




Camp chef has a couple metal tabs in the bottom where the heat shield sits so there are no issues getting it back n place. And with the ash dump you dont have to take it apart and clean every cook just to have a ash free burn pot.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes the ash dump is nice, but in my woodwind it only catches a bit of the ash and I still have to vacuum it out every 1-2 cooks as it still blows ash everywhere in the grill.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Mar 16, 2018)

with the fan it will always blow some around for sure but i have never had an issue with ash on my food or anything. The ash dump is not made to catch it all or prevent you from having to at times take it down to vacuum the bottom.

Its main function is to be able to dump whats in the burn pot after every cook so you dont have to take it down every cook to have a clean burn pot. I take mine down every few long cooks and not so often if the cooks are shorter, But its a pretty simple job to get it apart.


----------



## ClemTiger048 (Mar 16, 2018)

Yeah, I don’t care at all about the window. I don’t care at all about Cabela’s. In fact, I almost don’t like that the Cabela’s model has the window and is branded Cabela’s. 

The one thing about the Cabela’s model, however, is that right now it’s $450 which is $100 less than the GMG and was wondering if that’s such a screaming deal that the price difference definitely pushes me in that direction. If the overall performance of the CC (and in this case, Cabela’s) and the GMG are relatively equal, then it seems like the Cabela’s is a no brainer. 

That’s why I wanted to make sure the two are closer in performance before I pull the trigger on one or the other.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 16, 2018)

After looking at my best friends GMG compared to my Woodwind they really are very similair, his can get a little hotter I believe to do better searing, but thats not that big of a deal to me, I had the woodwind cranked to 500 last night to do some quick burgers. I would just choose whatever one you are going to be more satisfied with rather then just comparing prices, probably something you are going to have for awhile and over the course of a few years its only $100.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Mar 16, 2018)

ClemTiger048 said:


> Yeah, I don’t care at all about the window. I don’t care at all about Cabela’s. In fact, I almost don’t like that the Cabela’s model has the window and is branded Cabela’s.
> 
> The one thing about the Cabela’s model, however, is that right now it’s $450 which is $100 less than the GMG and was wondering if that’s such a screaming deal that the price difference definitely pushes me in that direction. If the overall performance of the CC (and in this case, Cabela’s) and the GMG are relatively equal, then it seems like the Cabela’s is a no brainer.
> 
> That’s why I wanted to make sure the two are closer in performance before I pull the trigger on one or the other.




The new cabelas models are now made by pit boss i believe. Since the buy out by bass pro they no longer carry camp chef branded cabelas. I dont know a lot about pit boss or their customer service thus i stand by my camp chef.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Mar 16, 2018)

I would search the camp chef DLX or the SG if you like the direct grill option for burgers or finishing off steaks


----------



## RipeJeff (Mar 17, 2018)

FYI. I am a new Camp Chef SE owner and was able to buy new for $168.

I wanted to find a good “set and forget” option on a budget. I already decided on Camp Chef and was considering one of the higher tier models when I found that Walmart is clearanceing their SE models.

The price is not available online and it varies by store. I used Brickseek to find stores with stock in my area at the right price.  I had to drive to two stores. For me it was worth the trouble.  Good luck if you try this route.

Just a warning. On deal forums folks do report having difficulty getting Walmart staff helping to find that last unit that might be sitting in the back. I found mine sitting with all the other grills with no price, signs, or labels...just the box.  At the register it scanned the same price Brickseek said it would. 

https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=54189385


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Mar 17, 2018)

RipeJeff said:


> FYI. I am a new Camp Chef SE owner and was able to buy new for $168.
> 
> I wanted to find a good “set and forget” option on a budget. I already decided on Camp Chef and was considering one of the higher tier models when I found that Walmart is clearanceing their SE models.
> 
> ...






Very nice deal and many folks have actually found them for less than 100.00. Equipped with like racks they have the same cooking space and the Wood Wind and will accept the sear box as well if thats your thing. it does not have the pellet hopper dump but with the guard removed (who needs it anyway lol im sure your not gonna stick your fingers in the auger)  from the hopper it takes about two minutes to scoop out the pellets if you decide to switch pellets. And the few left on the auger tube will burn up during the next start up cycle

You can upgrade the controller as well if you want but no needed as the original works fine. The digital lets you have a better idea of where your cooker temp is because the one in the hood sucks. The legs and extra wheels on the upper models would be nice i suppose but in the two years i have wheeled loaded and dragged mine around i have never thought HMMM i needs extra wheels and sturdier wheels.



Jeff i you have facebook stroll up to my other post and shoot us a request with questions answered. Hope to see you soon


----------

